# Cool....



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)

I found this today, didn't know it existed! Type in Paphiopedilum as a search. 
http://species.wikimedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

Too bad it doesn't go down as far as hybrids. That would be WAY cool to type something in and see all the parentage of something complex?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 28, 2006)

The Wikimedia websites are great resources. I think it would be a great forum project to collectively work on the slipper orchid pages. Me, I've been working on a Wikipedia page for every Cyp. species. I haven't gotten very far.

Just an idea. It could be fun.


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> The Wikimedia websites are great resources. I think it would be a great forum project to collectively work on the slipper orchid pages. Me, I've been working on a Wikipedia page for every Cyp. species. I haven't gotten very far.
> 
> Just an idea. It could be fun.



Oh, some of us have *already* been working on the slipper orchid pages.
:ninja:  :evil: :rollhappy:


Seriously, I agree.


----------

